# I have a water leak - Help



## kimbowbill (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi yall

forgot to drain my water system and yes, I now have a leak, does anyone know how to repair them, Idiots guide if there is one, its a cascade 2

regards
Jenny


----------



## AndyC (Mar 12, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi yall
> 
> forgot to drain my water system and yes, I now have a leak, does anyone know how to repair them, Idiots guide if there is one, its a cascade 2
> 
> ...


Depends where it's leaking from!

http://www.arcsystems.biz have a repair service and sell spare parts

AndyC


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 12, 2011)

AndyC said:


> Depends where it's leaking from!
> 
> http://www.arcsystems.biz have a repair service and sell spare parts
> 
> AndyC


 
Hi Andy

there's a large stainless steel cylinder inside the van going to the outside, when i turn the pump on water comes from what looks like pipes leading to the outside, its hard to describe I will visit the address given, thanks for that

Jenny


----------



## Skipperjonce (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Jenny,

As Andy has already said, depends where the leak is. You really need to get down on your knees and find the damaged area before you can hope to repair it.

Hopefully it'll be a split in a plastic pipe - You can cut out the damaged section and replace with a new bit of pipe and a couple of joining pieces all tightened up with good quality jubilee clips.

More probably it'll be a split in one of the copper cores actually inside the water heater itself. A little harder to repair and you'll need a blowtorch, some flux and solder. If you decide to repair this yourself a google search will give you a much more detailed description of how to effect this repair.

A final possibility, if it's anything like my Rinnai system there will be a couple of joints near the water intake with rubber washers. One of these could have been forced out of the joint by the ice pressure. Have a look for random small pieces of rubber that don't look like they are sitting nicely. If you find one, try to loosen the joint and re-seat it correctly.

I bet you remember to drain the system down next winter!

Happy hunting, Rich.


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 12, 2011)

Skipperjonce said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> As Andy has already said, depends where the leak is. You really need to get down on your knees and find the damaged area before you can hope to repair it.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Rich

I have had another look and the cylinder has actually come away from its holding, and at the other end of the cylinder there's a white box containing all the electrical bits n bobs, the nut holding that on has corroded so maybe its just the seal and a new bolt, I will keep googleing and will drain the system next year that's for sure, just totally forgot
thanks alot, Jenny


----------



## caspar (Mar 12, 2011)

If it is just a pipe outside the boiler itself, you can buy tape quite cheaply (£2-3ish) which you simply wrap around the leaking part. It doesn't appear sticky and to be honest, I can't work out how it does stick to itself, but it does and it's brilliant. Mine's been in place for several years now and not a drop leaked.


----------



## scotty (Mar 12, 2011)

The nut that you mention is attached to the tie bar that screws into the main unit above the burner module  what i would say and this being of my own experience is that your tank has frozen and expanded the water thus braking the tie bar ! This could be troublesum as not only has the tie bar broken your tank has expaneded and will need to be pulled out if possible ( i managed to pull mine back out ) you will also need a new tie bar and nut set and maybe a new seal which are availabe on ebay or online  you may have split your  non return valve too and these are also online. i managed to fix mine while still in the van but alot or knee work involved and would of been better to take out and fix as that is what ive done to a couple of others since and alot  easier  hope some or if not all of this makes sence  and of coarse its the carver cascade two water heater your taking about


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 12, 2011)

scotty said:


> The nut that you mention is attached to the tie bar that screws into the main unit above the burner module  what i would say and this being of my own experience is that your tank has frozen and expanded the water thus braking the tie bar ! This could be troublesum as not only has the tie bar broken your tank has expaneded and will need to be pulled out if possible ( i managed to pull mine back out ) you will also need a new tie bar and nut set and maybe a new seal which are availabe on ebay or online  you may have split your  non return valve too and these are also online. i managed to fix mine while still in the van but alot or knee work involved and would of been better to take out and fix as that is what ive done to a couple of others since and alot  easier  hope some or if not all of this makes sence  and of coarse its the carver cascade two water heater your taking about


 
Thanks, I will have a go, sounds complicated though

Jen


----------

